# приемлющий



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitysn:


> Российские власти больше чем за столетие так и не сумели решить проблемы еврейского населения: ни в сторону приемлющей ассимиляции, ни чтоб оставить евреев в добровольном отчуждении и самоизоляции, в которой их застали век назад.


Would you translate приемлющий as "tolerant, magnanimous"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Полагаю, имеется в виду _принимающая_. Правда, так получается тавтология, ибо "непринимающей" ассимиляции не бывает.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Полагаю, имеется в виду _принимающая_. Правда, так получается тавтология, ибо "непринимающей" ассимиляции не бывает.


Ну, да. Я вижу что приимать и принимать, это варианты того же глагола. Значит, приемлющий это принимающий, но что могло бы значить принимающий в этом контексте? Вот что я имел в виду.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Фактически в этом контексте это слово лишнее.


----------



## Sobakus

Фактически это слово в этом контекстке присутствует и написано фактическим автором, который фактически посчитал его необходимым. Значение этого слова довольно однозначно – «такая, которая не отторгает, а приемлет». Разница с «принимающая» в том, что последнее скорее ощущается как отглагольное причастие с упором на физический процесс, и звучит действительно не очень уместно, а тутошнее «приемлющая» – как прилагательное, образно характеризующее природу этой ассимиляции. 'tolerant' мне как перевод нравится, с оттенком 'benevolent', может быть даже 'open-hearted'.


----------



## nizzebro

Я понимаю это как ассимиляцию, при которой члены целевого общества расположены позитивно, т.е. внутренне  принимают пришельцев; да, tolerant, accepting. Т.е. автор проецирует настроения принимающего общества на саму "ассимиляцию".

Глагол "приемлет" (это - 3 л.ед.ч. наст.вр.) - accepts, embraces (internally), tolerates; этот глагол употребляется только в формах настоящего времени. "Приемлющий", таким образом - причастие/отглагольное прилагательное от этого глагола; но такая активная форма обычно не встречается, в отличие от прилагательного "приемлемый" - acceptable, affordable.


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> Фактически это слово в этом контекстке присутствует и написано фактическим автором, который фактически посчитал его необходимым. Значение этого слова довольно однозначно – «такая, которая не отторгает, а приемлет». Разница с «принимающая» в том, что последнее скорее ощущается как отглагольное причастие с упором на физический процесс, и звучит действительно не очень уместно, а тутошнее «приемлющая» – как прилагательное, образно характеризующее природу этой ассимиляции. 'tolerant' мне как перевод нравится, с оттенком 'benevolent' – ближе всего наверное даже 'open-hearted'.


спасибо - мне нравится перевод open-hearted.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Я понимаю это как ассимиляцию, при которой члены целевого общества расположены позитивно, т.е. внутренне  принимают пришельцев; да, tolerant, accepting. Т.е. автор проецирует настроения принимающего общества на саму "ассимиляцию".
> 
> Глагол "приемлет" (это - 3 л.ед.ч. наст.вр.) - accepts, embraces (internally), tolerates; этот глагол употребляется только в формах настоящего времени. "Приемлющий", таким образом - причастие/отглагольное прилагательное от этого глагола; но такая активная форма обычно не встречается, в отличие от прилагательного "приемлемый" - acceptable, affordable.


Может быть "accepting" тоже хороший вариант. Спасибо.


----------



## Sobakus

accepting & embracing ближе по смыслу, но на мой взгляд не вяжутся в словосочетании 'an accepting/embracing assimilation' – по-моему здесь опять конфликт по _agentivity._


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Я понимаю это как ассимиляцию, при которой члены целевого общества расположены позитивно, т.е. внутренне принимают пришельцев; да, tolerant, accepting. Т.е. автор проецирует настроения принимающего общества на саму "ассимиляцию".


При такой трактовке встаёт вопрос: Солженицын правда полагал, что у российских властей был выбор только между "ассимилируй с уважением" и "оставь в покое"? Третьего не дано, считал он?
Кроме того:


> Ассимиляция — процесс, в результате которого один этнос лишается своих отличительных черт и заменяется чертами другого общества; смешение племён.


Куда тут нужно втыкать tolerant - я не представляю.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Куда тут нужно втыкать tolerant - я не представляю.


А я, думаете, представляю?   
Мы ведь люди маленькие, не нобелевские лауреаты.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так, может, дело не в наших размерах, а в том, что его и не нужно никуда тут вставлять?


----------



## nizzebro

Не знаю, я лишь даю свою интерпретацию - где прилагательное обозначает умонастроение принимающей стороны: другого смысла я не вижу. Так или иначе, любой автор употребляет слова с каким-то умыслом - другой вопрос, насколько этот умысел понятен читателю.


----------



## Sobakus

Действительно, английские слова в техническое русское определение с википеди втыкать было бы неразумно. Нужно взять английское слово, Гугол, и голову в руки, и повтыкать в смысл. Если совсем не провтыкать, то в идеале можно дотыкаться, что:

The use of adjectives with 'assimilation' describes the attitude of either population to the process; this use is an example of metonymy - an adjective modifying the word 'assimilation' expresses the feelings of the population. Thus, an assimilation can be, 1) on the part of the foreign population: avid, willing, reluctant, unwilling or forced; 2) on the part of the host population: open-hearted, tolerant, reluctant, unwilling, grudging or antagonistic.​


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> прилагательное обозначает умонастроение принимающей стороны


Ну вот как-то сомнительно. Уж на что-что, а на умонастроение принимающей стороны российская власть повлиять не могла бы, даже если б хотела, - не мог это не понимать автор. А значит, имел в виду другое. Случайное "масло масляное" вполне возможно.


----------



## nizzebro

Скажем так тогда - автор хотел выразить нечто вроде:

  не сумели решить проблемы ни в духе "приемлющего" отношения - таком, как их (евреев) ассимиляция, ни так, чтобы оставить их в добровольном отчуждении и самоизоляции.

Т.е. это не то чтобы "масло масляное", а как "дающий покой сон".


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> не сумели решить проблемы ни в духе "приемлющего" отношения - таком, как их (евреев) ассимиляция, ни так, чтобы оставить их в добровольном отчуждении и самоизоляции


"Не сумели решить ни так, ни так" не исключает существования альтернативных решений ("еще как-то"). А у автора - "ни в сторону, ни в сторону" - закрытый перечень решений.
Кроме того, ассимиляция - это, как следует из определения (и из практики), не прием новых членов в большую семью, а их растворение в ней. Т. е. никакого "отношения" с принимающей стороны тут нет: она просто не замечает, что растворяющиеся в ней изначально вообще-то не такие, как она.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Кроме того, ассимиляция - это, как следует из определения (и из практики), не прием новых членов в большую семью, а их растворение в ней.


Да, я это заметил. Каким образом могла бы ассимиляция быть приемлюшей? Фактически, это значит культурное уничтожение/исчезновение известного меньшинства. Но, конечно, это уже вопрос о политических взглядах Солженицына, а не о значении этого слова.


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> культурное уничтожение/исчезновение известного меньшинства


Исчезновение - да, но не уничтожение. При ассимиляции всё происходит как бы само собой, без насилия.


----------

